# Hauptschalter auslegen



## robertw (1 Juli 2009)

Moin,

hab eschon zich Projekte hinter mir, doch hab ich eine Frage, was Hauptschalterschalter auslegen betrifft.
Meine Projekte bestehen immer aus vielen Antrieben die mit FU´s angetrieben werden, dann gibt es noch Klimaanlagen, Steuertrafo, Sitops...

aber wie lege ich richtig mein Leistungsschalter für den Steuerschrank aus?
Normalerweise addiere ich die Nennströme der Klimaanlagen, Netzteile zusammen. Da die FU´s nicht alle gleichzeitig laufen, addiere ich erst alle zusammen und nehme den Faktor 0,7. Dann noch ein bischen Reserve und das passt.
Gibt es hierzu irgendeine Formel oder wo man sich beziehen könnte?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## demerzel (28 Juli 2009)

hi,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser thread weiter:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22529
ciao peter


----------

